# Persian Cat pees/poos everywhere!



## likewhatever_ (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a semi-Persian cat and i am not sure how old she is. we got her from a friend of mine. she was not my friend's cat but she was a stray/abandoned cat. all these while, she pees/poops in the toilet. yes, she went inside the bathroom and pees/poops in the bathtub but something happened lately. she peed everywhere and started pooping everywhere. the feces was normal. we kept her in a cage in order to ground her and put a litter box next to her and yet she didn't pee/poop in the litter box, she pooped/peed outside the litter box and because her fur is very thick, those things are stuck at her fur. after grounding her for 3 days, i thought she would be back to normal but no, the problem came and we really dont know what to do. my mom thought of giving her away but i do not want that so help please?


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anything changed? Do you think something could be wrong with her medically to have her do this? I am really not sure. I hope someone else replies that can give you some better advice. I would hate to see you have to get rid of the cat. Do you think closing her in the bathroom would help? If that is where she is used to going and is not use to using a litter box maybe that is why she didn't use it when you had her caged up. How long have you had this cat?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

First, if your long-haired cat is getting waste-material stuck in her fur at her behind, she definitely has a sanitary problem. A groomer or vet can shave a "potty patch" that removes the hair in her sit-down area so when she squats solids or liquids won't get in her hair. I do not recommend you trying to cut the hair away with scissors yourself as it is far too easy to snip into her delicate skin and private areas.

Second, most cats that avoid their litterbox do so out of associated pain. Meaning, they have pain when they 'go', and since they 'go' in the litterbox and it hurts, they try to avoid the litterbox and 'go' in other areas, trying to find a place where it won't hurt.

First and foremost is to take the kitty to the vet and request a test for a urinary tract infection (UTI), which could easily be caused by the unsanitary conditions around her private parts. At that visit I would also ask for her to be given a potty-patch shave to help keep that area clean. If she has a UTI it can be treated with oral antibiotics. If she does not have a UTI, the vet can examine her and see if there is some other medical problem she is having that can be rectified and return her to using her litterbox again. 
In addition, "grounding" the cat does no good. She doesn't understand why she is 'grounded' and you can't explain it to her so she does understand. She is communicating something to you (your family) by avoiding her litterbox and it is up to you (and your family) to try to find out what is wrong and help fix it for her.

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## likewhatever_ (Dec 1, 2008)

amy27: tried to put her in the toilet but she managed to get out from the toilet by herself. i think i've had her about a year or so. all these while it was fine you know. she didn't give any problem. just lately, out of the blue she peed/pooped elsewhere.

Heidi n Q: thank you so much. ill bring her to the vet and see if anything's wrong.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Please let us know what the vet finds out, how you treat it and if/when her behavior changes. The information you share could help another cat owner with a similar problem.
h


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think taking her to the vet is a great idea. If she has been going to the bathroom in the right place for a year something has changed. Keep us up to date.


----------

